# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Need to tie combo box selection to drive a data filter

## dlbarr1954

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum.  I have simple selection drop down that I'd like to convert to a combo box and let the selection drive the data filter criterion for a report.  I see some examples and will explore.  Just introducing myself and seeing if anyone has applicable code I can play with.

Thanks, Darrell

----------


## arlu1201

Hello dlbarr1954, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

